# 2 years progress photo, 100% natty.



## TS99

On and off from the gym for 2 years, had ups and downs, don't have many supps, the odd protein shake and creatine.

started eating properly about a year ago.

heres what i looked like and what i look like now.

ALL NATTY, im only 21 so plenty of time for that!


----------



## 36-26

Good progress, well done


----------



## Milky

well done mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TG123

nice work mate

did you have trouble with your arms? if so what was your arm routine

i've gone from 11.7stone 6"2 to 13.9stone in a year natty but i just can't get my arms to grow, i've got a super high metabolism so my bulk hasn't exactly been clean and there's a little bit of fat around my middle, nothing i can't clean up later, just happy to have the weight on but my arms have barely progressed at all, not even got fat let alone muscly which is a bit of a downer because they're starting to look really dissproportionate from my body, any tips?


----------



## powerhousepeter

good progress mate!!


----------



## TS99

These are my arms, photos are taken from febuary and im pretty sure they have grown since, you gotta train them hard.

Personally for the triceps, tricep pull downs are a MUST i do them every routine, also do dips as i belive they do good.

as for biceps nearly always do preacher curls, my routine changes every 4 - 6 weeks.

I mostly do 3 sets, so you would warm up with a set of 12 reps, then go for 10 reps then go heavy for 8 reps.

I found my arms the easiest to build.

Im tall like you, im 6ft, were not like them short ****s that look good quicker, its harder for us!


----------



## powerhousepeter

TG123 said:


> nice work mate
> 
> did you have trouble with your arms? is so what was your arm routine
> 
> i've gone from 11.7stone 6"2 to 13.9stone in a year natty but i just can't get my arms to grow, i've got a super high metabolism so my bulk hasn't exactly been clean and there's a little bit of fat around my middle, nothing i can't clean up later, just happy to have the weight on but my arms have barely progressed at all, not even got fat let alone muscly which is a bit of a downer because they're starting to look really dissproportionate from my body, any tips?


try doing palms facing chins, also try heavy rows, felt it worked for me, as far as actual arm work goes, i find only preacher curls work for my bis


----------



## Sambuca

Wicked progress. Now time to smash the test/tren?


----------



## MF88

Good progress mate, look a lot better than in your before pic


----------



## aad123

Good progress there mate, you have a very aesthetically pleasing phyique, you should be proud of what you have achieved. What type of training and diet did you follow ?

TG123

You may be over training you arms. How often do you train them and what do you do.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Fair play bud reps given


----------



## TS99

Sambuca said:


> Wicked progress. Now time to smash the test/tren?


If i had a clue about roids no doubt id be on them! really clueless and everyone ses if you dont know about them dont do them?

and the fact id have to needle myself isnt too appealing! im still young i think i can get more out of me before i start doing that shiz.



aad123 said:


> Good progress there mate, you have a very aesthetically pleasing phyique, you should be proud of what you have achieved. What type of training and diet did you follow ?
> 
> TG123
> 
> You may be over training you arms. How often do you train them and what do you do.


I only train monday/wednesday/friday i dont do any more than that or id class myself as over training, i make sure i beat my muscles and then make sure they have time to rebuild and grow.

Because of my skinny build my diet is pretty slack, i have no fat to worry about or anything, chicken, rice, milk the usual really, recently got into chorizo! but its full of fat so beware haha


----------



## TG123

@powerhousepeter @TS99

cheers lads

i kinda thought they would just come with doing compounds etc and have probably neglected them a bit, although in comparrison to the rest of my body they are shockingly small

i'm gonna start focusing more individually on them then and work some of those exersizes into my rountines, probably a couple of times a week and see how it goes, cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## TS99

Dont overtrain them dude, i train my biceps and triceps once a week, these 2 muscles get used when doing other exercises anyway!

Make sure you rest, as i said, i dont lift any weights tuesday/thursday/saturday & sundays!!


----------



## PHMG

TS99 said:


> Dont overtrain them dude, i train my biceps and triceps once a week, these 2 muscles get used when doing other exercises anyway!
> 
> Make sure you rest, as i said, i dont lift any weights tuesday/thursday/saturday & sundays!!


Whats to say you wont be bigger if you did?

(and good work)


----------



## lxm

do you do cardio on rest days ? or you reckon this could hinder muscle repair ?


----------



## TS99

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Whats to say you wont be bigger if you did?
> 
> (and good work)


Good point, absolutly nothing, but when i started, i was training 5 days a week sometimes go on a saturday too and as soon as i stopped and done 3 days i grew. Anyway i need some rest days for my bitches! mans gotta unload.



lxm said:


> do you do cardio on rest days ? or you reckon this could hinder muscle repair ?


Due to my skinny build i was advised to not do any cardio at all, it wouldnt benifit me at all, proberly just eat my muscles!

If you wanted a day dedicated to cardio i dont think it would matter what day, if your only sitting on a bike or something


----------



## TG123

aad123 said:


> TG123
> 
> You may be over training you arms. How often do you train them and what do you do.


nah definently not mate

4 x 8-10 reps 20kg dumbell curls added onto the end of my shoulders day, and sometimes chest day

so twice a week max

i hear a lot about over training biceps so have been mindeful of that but in the year since i've been bulking my arms have barely grown at all

like the lads have said maybe it's time to start smashing them a bit

i've just got one of those tall awkward physiques mate, i'm hitting 4000 ckals most days, training is ok, but because i find it hard to put weight on i haven't really minded it being a dirty bulk so as i said i've put on a little bit of fat around the middle but but none added to my arms, does anyone know anything about how the body determines where to store fat? if i've been undertraining my arms i can fix that and as i said will start focusing on them more but i would've thought with all the dirty ckals i've been eating to hit my daily goal my arms would've at least got bigger due to retaining some fat :confused1:

obv i'm not saying i want them to get fat, just weird that they're putting on no size at all whether it be muscle or fat, and tbf they should be putting on a bit of both


----------



## TS99

TG123 said:


> nah definently not mate
> 
> 4 x 8-10 reps 20kg dumbell curls added onto the end of my shoulders day, and sometimes chest day
> 
> so twice a week max
> 
> i hear a lot about over training biceps so have been mindeful of that but in the year since i've been bulking my arms have barely grown at all
> 
> like the lads have said maybe it's time to start smashing them a bit
> 
> i've just got one of those tall awkward physiques mate, i'm hitting 4000 ckals most days, training is ok, but because i find it hard to put weight on i haven't really minded it being a dirty bulk so as i said i've put on a little bit of fat around the middle but but none added to my arms, does anyone know anything about how the body determines where to store fat? if i've been undertraining my arms i can fix that and as i said will start focusing on them more but i would've thought with all the dirty ckals i've been eating to hit my daily goal my arms would've at least got bigger due to retaining some fat :confused1:


I wanna see a photo.


----------



## eezy1

nice work mate. 3 day splits FTW :thumb:


----------



## IGotTekkers

Good work.

Now whats that birds facebook name?


----------



## big steve

good work buddy:thumbup1:


----------



## TS99

IGotTekkers said:


> Good work.
> 
> Now whats that birds facebook name?


Haha that was like 4 years ago, they lured me back to their room when i was trying to get into mine drunk, TYPICAL MALIA.

Scottish birds, dirty.


----------



## cub

Well done, looking ripped!


----------



## TG123

TS99 said:


> I wanna see a photo.


i haven't got any current ones on my computer or phone, not with my top off anyway but i'll get some up the next couple of days (call me noodle arms and get negged cnut  )

also gear is probably gonna be my next step so would want my face blurred out, anyone know how to photoshop that on or is it all just self explanitory once you get photoshop?


----------



## TS99

I dont photoshop my face.

its too pretty for that hahahaha


----------



## IGotTekkers

TS99 said:


> Haha that was like 4 years ago, they lured me back to their room when i was trying to get into mine drunk, TYPICAL MALIA.
> 
> Scottish birds, dirty.


Scottish? That narrows it down somewhat.

Tell me more. :lol:


----------



## TS99

IGotTekkers said:


> Scottish? That narrows it down somewhat.
> 
> Tell me more. :lol:


Let me check my facebook, might have some more photos of them hahahaha.

bare with me, also ill be able to get a name bahhaah.

Update.

That birds name is Alison wright haha from glasgow.


----------



## IGotTekkers

TS99 said:


> Let me check my facebook, might have some more photos of them hahahaha.
> 
> bare with me, also ill be able to get a name bahhaah.
> 
> Update.
> 
> That birds name is Alison wright haha from glasgow.


****ING YES! aha. Repped!

True lad.

Brb making new secret fb account :lol:


----------



## Jimboi

Something is working well for you, great progress!


----------



## Chris86

Nice work man


----------



## ciggy

Well done mate looking good some hard work gone into them 2 years


----------



## supersonic

Wow that's great progress!

Care to share your diet/workout in abit more detail? I was going to PM you to ask, but I can't. I'm guessing I need a certain amount of posts first :confused1:


----------



## TS99

My routine changes every 4 - 6 weeks, youll find alot of diet and routine information in the correct areas of this site, or even if you just type it into google.


----------



## TS99

Another secret i have, never do bench press, always incline on every routine :tongue:


----------



## supersonic

TS99 said:


> My routine changes every 4 - 6 weeks, youll find alot of diet and routine information in the correct areas of this site, or even if you just type it into google.


I know .. but it's always good to see a diet/workout that's worked well for someone


----------



## Tassotti

I like the irony

100% natty in title.

1st pic is named Test

:lol:


----------



## TS99

Tassotti said:


> I like the irony
> 
> 100% natty in title.
> 
> 1st pic is named Test
> 
> :lol:


haha thats because i had to crop the photo and didnt want to use the original photo so i made a copy.

I wish there was some sort of steroid test that you could take just like a pregnancy test, then if film it and show everyone


----------



## Raeno

Great progress for 2yrs. Keep it natty, Im sure you still have more gains to make. Obviously what you did has been working, Id stick with it. Your a lucky man being as lean as you are & not doing any cardio. Id have to cardio hard to be as lean as you


----------



## Luke87

Looking really good mate well done, what weight did you start and end at?


----------



## TS99

Luke87 said:


> Looking really good mate well done, what weight did you start and end at?


Think i was like 9 1/2/10 stone and im now 12 stone.


----------



## musio

Great stuff, man capitalising on his natural test levels.


----------



## winstan

nice work mate


----------



## ADZ7

Fair play well done lad good progress


----------



## needle

Thats good work well done mate


----------



## TS99

Cheers everyone.

Think im going to stay natural!

Ill update with some more pics... but for now im off on a 2 week holiday to California!


----------



## TS99

Had a couple of months without a diet, no creatine, no protein shakes. Started fresh in january, back on the diet creatine and shakes.

Get big for summer

Couple of random photos just taken


----------



## Malibu

Natty? The first photos actual name is test


----------



## TS99

someone else spotted that, its only because i had to zoom in on the photo as it was taken far from the mirror as you can see my bed is in the way, so i made a copy so i didnt f it up and called it test haha.

i have no reason to lie if i done roids i would say, its only the internet half the mugs on here lie.

but not me haha


----------



## TS99

Little update, still natty at this stage, aged 22 at 6ft only weighing at 12 stone 8.

this time 3 years ago i was weighing in at 10 stone 4.

Still natural, although the darkside is so tempting, if i knew what to do!


----------



## Jamiegeddon

TS99 said:


> Had a couple of months without a diet, no creatine, no protein shakes. Started fresh in january, back on the diet creatine and shakes.
> 
> Get big for summer
> 
> Couple of random photos just taken


Loving the bachelor pad. What weight is that bag? Must be hard to have a good session with it right next to your bed?


----------



## Robbie789

No pictures of the wheels :rolleye: nohomo


----------



## TS99

Jamiegeddon said:


> Loving the bachelor pad. What weight is that bag? Must be hard to have a good session with it right next to your bed?


Cant rember weight, its a heavy duty one, i have a decent space around it prob cant tell from photo.



robdobbie said:


> No pictures of the wheels :rolleye: nohomo


Monday leg day, never missed. will get a photo.

leg press 275kg at moment for 8 reps, just stopped squatting for a few weeks.


----------



## Donny dog

Excellent physique mate and another reminder to me of why im determined to stay natural.

Also serves as a reminder that hard work and patience are key when staying natural.


----------



## TS99

Donny dog said:


> Excellent physique mate and another reminder to me of why im determined to stay natural.
> 
> Also serves as a reminder that hard work and patience are key when staying natural.


Takes longer, its harder, less gains than everyone else as there jabbing.

much more appreciation after doing it naturally im nearly at the 3 year mark probably wont be where i want to be until 2017.

at least i know that, NATTY BABY


----------

